#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  GK preparation For MBA entrance examinations

## Manoj

*GK preparation For MBA entrance examinations*

 This supplement covers the important pieces of information.The supplement focuses on Personalities, Places and Awards that are important from the examination point of view. Hope this supplement will serve the intended purpose of helping you in General Knowledge section of the forthcoming MBA entrance examinations.







  Similar Threads: Reference Books for IES examinations Why NDA Preparation Books play important role in the exam preparation GATE 2018 entrance exam admit card, exam dates, syllabus, preparation, past question papers Hall effect in semiconductors, S.O. Kasap , very useful for GATE, ENGINEERING SERVICES examinations TCS Preparation Materials - TCS Preparation KIt PDF Download

----------


## Manoj

*1. PERSONALITIES*

A. Heads of Important International Organizations

1. United Nations Secretary  General: Ban-ki-Moon
2. President of the International Court of Justice: Hisashi Owada
3. Director  General of International Labor Organization (ILO): Juan Somavia
4. Director  General of Food & Agriculture Organization (FAO): Jacques Diouf
5. Director  General of World Health Organization (WHO): Dr. Margaret Chan
6. Head of United Nations Childrens Fund (UNICEF): Ann Veneman
7. United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR): Antonio Guterres
8. Director  General of United Nations Educational Scientific and Cultural Organization (UNESCO):
Irina Bokova
9. President of the World Bank (WB): Robert B. Zoellick
10. Managing Director the International Monetary Fund (IMF): Dominique Strauss Kahn
11. Director-General of World Trade Organization (WTO): Pascal Lamy
12. Head International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA): Mohamed ElBaradei
13. Secretary  General of the Non Aligned Movement (NAM): Hosni Mubarak
14. Secretary  General of South Asian Association for Regional Co-operation (SAARC): Sheel Kant
Sharma
15. Chairman of South Asian Association for Regional Co-operation (SAARC): Mahinda Rajapaksa
16. Head of the Commonwealth of Nations: Queen Elizabeth-II
17. Secretary General of the Commonwealth of Nations: Kamalesh Sharma
18. Secretary General of Amnesty International: - Irene Zubaida Khan
19. Secretary  General of Organization for Economic Co-operation and Development (OECD):
Jose Angel Gurria
20. Secretary General of Organization of Petroleum Exporting countries (OPEC): Abdalla  Salem 
El - Badri
21. President of European Commission: Jose Manuel Durao Barroso
22. President International Olympic Committee (IOC): Jacques Rogge
23. President of International Cricket Council (ICC): David Morgan
24. Chief Executive Officer of International Cricket Council: Haroon Lorgat
25. President FIFA: Joseph Sepp Blatter
26. Chairman of Federal Reserve Bank of America: Ben Bernanke
27. President of the Asian Development Bank (ADB): Haruhiko Kuroda

*B. Heads of important Government Offices,Institutions / Other organizations*

1. Chief Justice of Supreme Court of India: K. G. Balakrishnan
2. Chairman of Sangeet Natak Academy: Ram Niwas Mirdha
3. President of Sahitya Academy: Sunil Gangopadhyay
4. Chief Executive Officer of Prasar Bharti of India: Baljeet Singh Lalli
5. Chairman of the Planning Commission of India : Dr. Manmohan Singh
6. Deputy chairman of the Planning Commission of India: Montek Singh Ahluwalia
7. President of Confederation of Indian Industries (CII): Venu Srinivasan
8. Director General of Confederation of Indian Industries (CII): Chandrajeet Banerjee
9. President of Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce & Industries (FICCI): Harsh Pati Singhania
10. President of National Association of Software and Service Companies (NASSCOM): Som Mittal
11. Chairman of National Association of Software and Service Companies (NASSCOM): Pramod Bhasin
12. Chairman of National School of Drama: Amal Allana
13. Comptroller & Auditor General of India (CAG): Vinod Rai
14. Central Vigilance Commissioner (CVC): Pratyush Sinha
15. Director General of Council of Scientific & Industrial Research: Samir K. Brahmachari
16. Director of Indian Agriculture Research Institute(IARI): Hari Shankar Gupta
17. Chairman of the Election Commission / Chief Election Commissioner: Naveen Chawla
18. Attorney General of India: Goolam E. Vahanwati
19. Solicitor General of India : Gopal Subramanium
20. Law minister to the Government of India :- M. Veerappa Moily
21. Chairman of Life Insurance Corporation of India: T.S. Vijayan
22. Chairman cum Managing Director of (CMD) of General Insurance Corporation of India (GIC):
Yogesh Lohia
23. Chairman of Insurance Regulatory & Development Authority (IRDA): J. Hari Narayan
24. Chairman of National Bank for Agricultural and Rural Development (NABARD): Umesh Chandra
Sarangi
25. Chairman of University Grants Commission (UGC): S. K. Thorat
26. Chairman of Press Trust of India (PTI): Viajy Kumar Chopra
27. Governor of Reserve Bank of India: D. Subbarao
28. Chairman of the State Bank of India: O.P. Bhatt
29. Secretary General of Lok Sabha: P.D.T. Achary
30. Speaker of the Lok Sabha: Meira Kumar
31. Deputy Speaker of the Lok Sabha: Kariya Munda
32. Chairman of the Rajya Sabha: Mohammad Hamid Ansari
33. Deputy chairman of the Rajya Sabha: K. Rahaman Khan
34. Secretary General of the Rajya Sabha: Vivek Agnihotri
35. Chairperson of the Children Film Society of India: Nandita Das
36. Chairman of National Film Development Corporation of India: Om Puri
37. Chairman of Union Public Service Commission (UPSC): D. P. Aggarwal
38. Chairman of Telecom Regulatory Authority of India (TRAI): Dr. J.S. Sarma
39. Cabinet Secretary to the Government of India: K. M. Chandrashekhar
40. Chairman of Securities & Exchange Board of India (SEBI): C. B. Bhave
41. President of ASSOCHAM: Swati Piramal
42. Central Information Commissioner (CIC): Presently vacant
43. Chief of the Army Staff: Deepak Kapoor
44. Chief of the Air Staff: P. V. Naik
45. Chief of the Naval Staff: Nirmal Kumar Verma
46. Chief of the Integrated Defense staff: Suresh Chand Mukul
47. Director of Central Bureau of Investigation (CBI): Ashwini Kumar
48. Chairman of Indian Space Research Organization (ISRO): K. Radhakrishnan
49. Chairman of National Dairy Development Board (NDDB): Amrita Patel


*C. Important Commissions and Chairpersons*

1. Chairman of 13th Finance Commission of India: Dr. Vijay Kelkar
2. Chairman of 18th Law Commission of India: A. R. Lakshamanan
3. Chairman of National Knowledge Commission: Sam Pitroda
4. Chairman of National Farmer Commission: M.S. Swaminathan
5. Chairman of National Investment Commission: Ratan Tata
6. Chairperson of the National Commission for Women: Girija Vyas
7. Acting chairperson of National Human Rights Commission: G. P. Mathur
8. Chairman of National Commission for Minorities: Mohammed Shafi Qureshi
9. Chairman of the National Commission for Backward Classes: S. R. Pandian
10. Chairman of National Commission of Economically Backward Classes: S. R. Sinha
11. Chairman of National Commission of Scheduled Castes (SCs): Buta Singh
12. Chairman of National Commission of Scheduled Tribes (STs): Urmila Singh
13. Chairman (part time) of Forest Commission of India: B.N. Kirpal
14. Chairman of Central Water Commission: A.K. Bajaj
15. Chairman of Company Law Board: S. Balasubramanium
16. Chairman of National Statistical Commission: R. Radhakrishna
17. Chairman of the Committee on the Fully Convertibility of Rupee/ Capital Account Convertibility:
S. S. Tarapore
18. Chairman of the sixth pay commission: B. N. Srikrishna
19. Chairman of the committee appointed to study at the status of Muslims in India: Rajinder Sachar
20. Chairman of the Babri Masjid demolition issue: M.S. Liberhan
21. Chairman of 1993 Mumbai bomb blast case: Justice Sri Krishna

*D. Important Personalities who passed away in 2009& their associated fields

i. International Personalities*

1. Mark Felt  Also known as Deep Throat the secret informant of the Watergate Scandal that
ultimately led to the collapse of the Richard Nixon government.
2. Harold Pinter  The Nobel prize winning British Playwright.
3. Samuel P. Huntington  A famous political scientist known for his views on clash of civilizations.
4. Jade Goody  A dental surgeon by profession and a world famous reality show artist.
5. Henry Allingham  Worlds oldest man
6. Les Paul  A guitar legend
7. Kim Dae Jung  Former President of South Korea

*ii. Indian Personalities*

1. Manjit Bawa  A distinguished painter
2. Vimla Thakar  A noted Gandhian and a spiritual thinker
3. Firoz Khan  A noted cine-actor
4. Raja Chelliah  A noted economist , known for his report on tax reforms in India
5. Vishnu Prabhakar  A renowned Hindi author
6. Syed Abdullah Bukhari  Former Shahi Imam of Jama Masjid
7. D.K. Pattamal  A famous Carnatic vocalist
8. Gangubai Hangal  A renowned Hindustani classical vocalist
9. Leela Naidu  Known Hindi film actress
10. Gayatri Devi  Former Queen of Jaipur
11. Y.S. Rajshekhar Reddy  Chief minister of Andhra Pradesh

---------- Post added at 04:52 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 AM ----------

*2. IMPORTANT PLACES

**Sports related venues*

1. Olympic Games 2008: Beijing (China)
2. Olympic Games 2012: London (U. K)
3. Olympic Games 2016: Rio de Janiero
4. Asian Games 2006: Doha (Qatar)
5. Asian Games 2010: Guangzhou (China)
6. Asian Games 2014: Incheon (South Korea)
7. Tenth South Asian Federation Games-2006: Colombo (Sri Lanka)
8. Eleventh South Asian Federation Games-2010: Dhaka (Bangladesh)
9. Commonwealth Games 2006: Melbourne (Australia)
10. Commonwealth Games 2010: New Delhi (India)
11. Winter Olympic Games 2006: Turin, Italy
12. Winter Olympic Games 2010: Vancouver (Canada)
13. Winter Olympic Games 2014: Sochi (Russia)
14. International Cricket Council World Cup 2003: South Africa
15. International Cricket Council World Cup  2007: West Indies
16. International Cricket Council World Cup  2011: India + Sri Lanka + Bangladesh
17. FIFA World Cup 2006: Germany
18. FIFA World Cup 2010: South Africa
19. FIFA World Cup 2014: Brazil
20. 35th National Games of India  2010: Kerala

---------- Post added at 04:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:52 AM ----------

*3. IMPORTANT AWARDS*

*A. Important Awards and Winners*

1. Nobel Prize Winners 2009
Peace: Barack Obama for his extraordinary efforts to strengthen international diplomacy and
cooperation between peoples
Literature: Herta Mller, A Romanian author.
Economics: Elinor Ostrom & Oliver E. Williamson for their analysis of economic governance
Physics: Charles K. Kao Willard S. Boyle George E. Smith for groundbreaking achievements
concerning the transmission of light in fibers for optical communication& for the invention of an
imaging semiconductor circuit  the CCD sensor
Chemistry: Venkatraman Ramakrishnan Thomas A. Steitz Ada E. Yonath for studies of the structure
and function of the ribosome
Medicine: Elizabeth H. Blackburn, Carol W. Greider, Jack W. Szostak for the discovery of how
chromosomes are protected by telomeres and the enzyme telomerase
2. Ramon Magsaysay award-2009/Asias Nobel Prize: Deep Joshi, a renowned social worker who
brought professionalism in the working of NGOs and contributed immensely in the development of
rural India.
3. Man Booker Prize for fiction for 2009: This award has been won by Hilary Mantel for her novel
Wolf Hall
4. 81st Oscar Awards 2008:
a. Best Picture of 2008: Slumdog Millionaire
b. Best Actor: Sean Penn in Milk
c. Best Actress: Kate Winslet in The Reader
d. Best Director: Danny Boyle for Slumdog Millionaire
e. Best Foreign language film: Departures, a Japanese movie
5. Indira Gandhi Prize for Peace, Disarmament and Development in 2009: Bill Gates
6. Mahatma Gandhi International Award for Peace & Reconciliation in 2009: This award has
been won by Aung San Suu Kyi, a Nobel laureate and famous pro democracy leader of Myanmar.
7. Rajiv Gandhi Khel Ratna Award 2008-09: The latest recipients are Mary Kom (Womens boxing),
Sushil Kumar (Wrestling), Vijender Kumar (Mens Boxing).
8. Jananpith Award for 2006: Ravindra Kelekar for his numerous works in Konkani language and
Satyavrat Shastri for his number of works in Sanskrit.
9. Dada Saheb Phalke award for 2009: This prize has been won by veteran singer Manna Dey
10. Miss Universe 2009: This title has been won by Stefania Fernandez of Venezuela
11. Miss World 2008: Miss Russia, Ksenia Sukhinova, won this coveted title.
12. Vyas Samman 2008: Mannu Bhandari is the latest recipient of this award for 2008.This award has
been given her for her autobiographical work Ek Kahani Yeh Bhi.
13. Stockholm Water Prize 2009: Bindeshwar Pathak, the man behind the Sulabh International, is
the winner of this award.
B. Important Sports Awards and winners
1. FIFA World Cup 2006: Italy won the FIFA World cup held at Germany, by defeating France in the
finals.
2. Sultan Azlan Shah Hockey Tournament 2009: India became the champion in 2009 by defeating
Malaysia.
3. Grand Slam Tournaments
A. Wimbledon  2009
i. Mens Singles title was won by Roger Federer by defeating Andy Roddick
ii. Womens Singles title was won by Serena Williams by defeating Venus Williams
B. French Open  2009
i. Mens Singles title was won by Roger Federer by defeating Robin Soderling
ii. Womens Singles title was won by Svetlana Kuznetsova by defeating Dinara Safina
C. U. S. Open  2009
i. Mens Singles title was claimed by Juan Martin Del Potro by defeating Roger Federer.
ii. Womens Singles title was won by Kim Clijsters by defeating Caroline Wozniacki
D. Australian Open  2009
i. Mens Singles title was claimed by Rafael Nadal by defeating Roger Federer .
ii. Womens Singles title was won by Serena Williams by defeating Dinara Safina
4. World Chess Championship 2008: Vishwanathan Anand defeated Vladimir Kramanik to
defend the World Chess Championship title.

*Wishing You All The Very Best!*

----------


## crazybishnoi29

Section A, B, C requires regular update.... and thanks for much intense info....

----------


## sreenaga

good work done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

----------


## TariqRaheel

Thank u Sir
.................

----------

